# My 2 XL Exos...



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It took me about a year to get where I am today. I'm getting another piece of wood for the Viv with the Ghostwood Wood. Here's some pix, don't hesitate to comment. I will have a video up in the next day or two.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some FTS...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are my broms. I have another six on the way.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are more shots...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some more shots.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks like moss is starting to sprout from the cork. Here is a before pic. That little guy is in another tank. The cork build was GS and TB3. The Ghost Build was TB3 and silicone. I have 2 beamswork Leds on top of this and a mistking.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice hardscape! It's going to look even more amaxing when the plants fill in.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the lights is 13,000 Lumens. It really looks good on the tank. I can't wait until everything grows in.


----------



## drcameraman (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks really nice!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

drcameraman said:


> Looks really nice!


Thanks... stay tuned folks...


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice tanks..


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Man, i just recieved one of the snake eyes dual 3w 30-36" which i am in love with! But your beamswork look just as nice tho! Great work all around! 
-Drew

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Edit* i had mean't to say, "a snake eyes quad 3w 30-36" LED 6500k...

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Drewbacca said:


> Edit* i had mean't to say, "a snake eyes quad 3w 30-36" LED 6500k...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I meant to order the snake eyes, but I don't know what happened. I will get one for the next 2 36h 24w 18d I get. They're pretty much the same imo.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics as of today. I need to be able to log into DB through my computer so Ivan embed thr videos I have.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

More pictures....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's some of the 2nd VIV...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

More pix...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I added some more broms there are 28-30 between the 2 vivs... Check out my youtube videos to see how I made theses lively things.


----------



## doclizard (May 6, 2012)

Looks great, love all the broms!


----------



## chulainnledsom (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice tank! Do you have a false bottom?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

chulainnledsom said:


> Nice tank! Do you have a false bottom?


I use egg crate. Sorry for the late response if you see this. I will drop some pix in here during the week.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jGI7T06xZEM heres an update. I had a picture but i can't upload for some reason. Subscribe i have 250 videos...


----------

